# wow



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

That whole browser thing in the other thread blew right by me.I have not a clue what either one of you guys were arguing about,but it made for fun reading.
OK ,On to what I have to say. I own a 1966 model 727 Simplicity that has to be the best L&G tractor ever. I bought it in 1972 for $600. and it came with a yard cart,snow blower,chains,tiller,and mow deck. Tractor survived abuse from both of my sons . If it had wheels and a motor it must be a hotrod.This machine has needed virtually no repair since I bought it. I patched the mower deck,2 deck belts,put bearings in the auger on the blower,oil grease , one new spark plug,2 batteries,in all these years.
Guess what? Old 727 still mows one acre all summer and blows the driveways all winter.Never used it to till much, needed the mower more.Not for nothing my oldest boy has a teenager of his own to help him break his stuff!May be the best $600.00 I ever spent.


----------



## Serfrider (Sep 17, 2003)

Slipshod,

I know what you mean by the best. Those old Simplicitys just keep on working. There aren't many machines that old that are as good as some of the new stuff. I'll continue to use my old Serf Yeoman and Landlord for many years and they are already over 35 years old.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hopefully in 30 years i will be able to say the same about my prestige (if im alive in 30 years) 
But at 600$ and 30 years worth of cutting/blowing... at 20$ per year... thats a deal...

sj


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Fond Memories...*

I adored my 1987 model 7116, and when I was a kid, our neighbors had a 1967 (I think?) 2012 Landlord. At least that's what I remember tose decals saying...

Simplicity....
It's hard to mess with perfection....


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

As a kid in the mid 60s, I mowed a cemetery with an Allis Big 10 (made by Simplicity). The thing that amazes me is that many of the attachments for that tractor are probably adaptable to the new Prestige I bought last year. "Planned obsolesence" is not a phrase that applies to Simplicity.


----------

